# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Survey - Which logo?

## I Robot

Which one of the two logos at the top of the page do you prefer?

Feel free to comment.

----------


## Snoopy_inc

left one doest work with the theme not to mention that the look is ..... unprofessional.

Right one is prim and proper.  Nothing special but works

----------


## Dave A

At the moment it's about "concept". We'll tweak to the professional finished product when we know which way to go.

You mentioned you were not excited about an S A flag background once - kind of wondered how others might feel too...

----------


## Entity

Right logo looks more professional and as stated by Snoopy suits the forum theme more. I made the Right choice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alan

The right logo for me. Maybe if we could dickie it up into a 3D effect it would have slightly more impact.

----------


## Debbiedle

Ha, I like the one on the left - the site needs colour.  Ek is die aap met die goue ring!

----------


## Candy Bouwer

YA i AGREE WITH DEBBIE....sa flag or no....where the green?

----------


## Chris Bouwer

Absolutely, the right one is the right one!

----------


## duncan drennan

The most interesting thing about this poll is the demographics!

----------


## Dave A

> The most interesting thing about this poll is the demographics!


You should read "Marketing to Women" by Martha Bartella. An eye opener.

Anyway - an updated option taking as much in the way of feedback as possible.

What do you think?

----------


## Marq

I liked the colour as well and went left - The new idea also works as good inbetweener.

----------


## duncan drennan

> Anyway - an updated option taking as much in the way of feedback as possible.
> 
> What do you think?


I think we need to rework the colour of the border and "The Forum" text - they don't really fit with the "SA" section anymore. Maybe some other finer details to sort out too

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for all the input so far. For the record, Duncan came up with the top right hand logo and my son did the top left. Normally I'm hopeless at this sort of thing, although I know what I like.

However, I'm starting to get the knack of inkscape, and I'm acually quite impressed. It is an open source graphics designer program that really works!

So I'm going to give playing with it a go and see what comes up. If anyone else is in the mood to show their creative efforts, please be my guest.

----------


## Dave A

Well, I've tried...

----------


## Dave A

Or this....

----------


## Dave A

My final offer.... (need to do some work).

----------


## I Robot

Thanks everyone for all the input. As you can see, Dave's latest effort has been loaded. It is based on Duncan's concept - with colour.

Nothing is cast in stone and I'm sure we'd love to see your design if you feel up to it one day.

----------


## entoserv

Which one was the right logo? I missed all the fun.  :Frown: 

EDIT: Found it on Duncan's blog (I assume). It actually looks quite nice and crisp.

----------


## Candy Bouwer

No man.... your final one is really wicked!!!!

----------


## Entity

Now thats genius WOW. Awesome i totally agree with that. Now that putting the 2 together  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marq

Works for me.......Well done.

----------


## Chris Bouwer

This combination of the previous two logos looks fine,I think the flag over the entire logo was a bit too much.

----------


## I Robot

As you might have noticed, I've been tinkering again. Will it ever end?

I got some feedback from some forum masters overseas who suggested a bit more experimentation in the color scheme (and also the buttons - but one river at a time)

They liked the logo, but after tinkering it might need a change. Here is a slightly modified logo that might go with the facelift.

----------


## Marq

Looks a lot brighter and more positive.

You have my go ahead to tinker all you like.

----------


## I Robot

Thanks Marq. Stand by for the finishing touches.

----------


## Candy Bouwer

Stunning Dave..definitely a thumbs up..cb

----------

